# Football in Abu Dhabi



## cardenden (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey folks, been here for 8 weeks now and am getting bored of having nothing to do in the evenings but go to the pub!

I had heard that there was a seven a side football league on the go.

Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

cardenden said:


> Hey folks, been here for 8 weeks now and am getting bored of having nothing to do in the evenings but go to the pub!
> 
> I had heard that there was a seven a side football league on the go.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it?


Cant help you with names of places but I hope to be in Abu Dhabi early next year so will be looking to get into and play as much sport as possible due to my severe lack of fitness right now! 

Accepted a conditional job offer a few weeks ago so just need to wait for them to give me a start date which will hopefully be soon!


----------

